# The AMD supporters club!



## Ben Clarke (Jul 23, 2007)

AMD Supporters Club

Well, I noticed there was'nt a place to unite AMD supporters, so I created it .

Rules to join are simple:


1. No flaming each other 
2. Must support AMD

Members:

Ben Clarke 


> CPU: Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2.5GHz
> Voltage: 1.400 ---> 1.450
> Temps: 50C idle, 53C load
> Frequency and Multiplier: 250MHz*10



suraswami


> athlon X2 3800 @ 2.6Ghz
> voltage: 1.35--->1.40
> temps : 26c to 30c idle, 42c to 48c load
> Frequency and Multiplier: 260MHz*10
> ...



von kain


> amd athlon 3200 64 @ 2.4Gh
> voltage: 1.400--->1.425
> temps : 33c idle, 38c load
> Frequency and Multiplier: 240MHz*10
> memory locked @400



pt's bro


> CPU: sempron 3000+@2400mhz
> Voltage: 1.35 ---> 1.40
> Temps: 40C idle, 57C load
> Frequency and Multiplier: 267MHz*9



sneekypete


> Opty 170@ 1.47 V 28Idle 38 full load
> 10X295= 2950 MHZ
> DDR @ 268MHz on a 180 divider



mandelore


> CPU: Opteron 185 @ 3.025Ghz
> Voltage: 1.25-1.275V
> Temps: Core0: 0/-3C Idle, 20C load. Core1 -14C Idle 8C load
> Frequency & multiplier: 275*11
> Memory @ 602Mhz DDR1



pbmaster


> AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ 3.0 GHz
> vcore @ 1.232
> 32*C idle, 48*C load
> 15 x 200 MHz



Solaris


> CPU: Athlon 64 X2 3600+ @ 2985
> Voltage: 1.325 ---> 1.475
> Temps: 27C idle, 32C load
> Frequency and Multiplier: 314MHz*9.5



Wile E


> CPU: A64 X2 6000+ @ 3415Mhz
> Voltage: 1.4 ---> 1.625
> Temps: 34C idle, 50C load
> Frequency and multi: 284*12 (in bios) 284.6*12 (actual)



Who doesn't have an AMD CPU, but supports: 

d44ve

Seeking more members


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 23, 2007)

I got a socket 7 amd cpu sitting in a compaq, does that count?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 23, 2007)

You got lucky... yeah, it counts, if you can provide these (using mine as an example):

CPU: Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2.5GHz
Voltage: 1.400 ---> 1.450
Temps: 50C idle, 53C load
Frequency and Multiplier: 250MHz*10


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> You got lucky... yeah, it counts, if you can provide these (using mine as an example):
> 
> CPU: Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2.5GHz
> Voltage: 1.400 ---> 1.450
> ...



Shit....the psu blew a fuse a few monthes ago.  Still too lazy to fix it.  I'll look up the specs on the net after dinner.  (ps don't know the temps, and not oc'ed)


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 23, 2007)

OK, so just post CPU stock speed, and put temps as N/A


----------



## von kain (Jul 23, 2007)

COUNT ME IN


amd athlon 3200 64  @ 2.4Gh
voltage: 1.400--->1.425
temps : 33c idle, 38c load
Frequency and Multiplier: 240MHz*10 
memory locked @400



p.s.i know it's old stop nag in i wait for phenom's


----------



## mandelore (Jul 23, 2007)

wewt! lol.. ill join for shits and giggles 

me gots naked opty 185 @ 3.025ghz

CPU: Opteron 185 @ 3.025Ghz
Voltage: 1.25-1.275V
Temps: Core0: 0/-3C Idle, 20C load. Core1 -14C Idle  8C load
Frequency & multiplier: 275*11
Memory @ 602Mhz DDR1


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 23, 2007)

von kain, your'e in (who cares if ur CPU is old? it's AMD)

mandelore, need more info bout ur CPU 

look at my example for what we need...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 23, 2007)

Sometimes, you don't have a choice and have to have Intel. But as long as you've at least got an AMD CPU, who cares?


----------



## d44ve (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn.... I was going to join, just for the support.

but

I dont own and AMD and I DONT hate INTEL


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 23, 2007)

d44ve said:


> Damn.... I was going to join, just for the support.
> 
> but
> 
> I dont own and AMD and I DONT hate INTEL



Me either, they both have their purposes, and both work well.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 23, 2007)

Meh, you probably do support. Fine by me. Your in. I'll change rules.


----------



## pt (Jul 23, 2007)

no amd and intel love at the same time club?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 23, 2007)

joinage


----------



## pt (Jul 23, 2007)

CPU: sempron 3000+@2400mhz
Voltage: 1.35 ---> 1.40
Temps: 40C idle, 57C load
Frequency and Multiplier: 267MHz*9

not mine, it's my brother putter


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll be an AMD jockstrap....

Opty 170@ 1.47 V  28Idle  38 full load
10X295= 2950 MHZ
DDR @ 268MHz on a 180 divider


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 23, 2007)

Joined you both... now, I'ma gonna retire for a while... caffeine feuls my desire for a gaming religion.


----------



## mandelore (Jul 23, 2007)

hey i updated


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 23, 2007)

Your'e in 

Has anyone noticed that a 2.0GHz AMD CPU folds a F@H WU fasTer than a 3.33GHz Intel CPU?


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 23, 2007)

OH OH I gots to get in here plz!!1111

AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ 3.0 GHz
vcore @ 1.232 
32*C idle, 48*C load
15 x 200 MHz


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 23, 2007)

Your'e in.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 23, 2007)

Rockin' the AMD love.....

3800x2 939, baby......rest of the specs to the left


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 23, 2007)

533 mhz @ ___ fsb (socket7) w/ 64 mb of ___mhz ram (old ram with 2 notches, what's that called?  Anyways it's a Compaq 7475, since the psu doesn't work I can't run cpu-z but when we fix it (if we ever) I'll tell you guys.


----------



## bassmasta (Jul 24, 2007)

i'd love to join, simply because dell likes intel.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 24, 2007)

athlon X2 3800 @ 2.6Ghz
voltage: 1.35--->1.40
temps : 26c to 30c idle, 42c to 48c load
Frequency and Multiplier: 260MHz*10 
memory locked @432

athlon 3200 64 (s754) @ 2.673Ghz
voltage: 1.400--->1.55
temps : 32c to 36c idle, 46c to 50c load
Frequency and Multiplier: 243MHz*11 
memory locked @416

Athlon XP-M 2400 @ 2.4Ghz
voltage: 1.575--->1.65
temps : 37c to 41c idle, 47c to 52c load
Frequency and Multiplier: 208 MHz*11.5 
memory locked @208

Sempron64 2600 @ 2.3Ghz
voltage: 1.400--->1.525
temps : 37c to 39c idle, 41c to 45c load
Frequency and Multiplier: 288 MHz*8 
memory locked @478

Duron 1600 @ 1.8Gh
voltage: 1.50
temps : 37c to 39c idle, 40c to 43c load
Frequency and Multiplier: 150MHz*12 
memory locked @300

Have a Sempron64 2800 (which does 300*8 @ 1.65v) as spare and one Turion (from d44ve) to join the happy family.

I will keep buying AMD for LIFE.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 24, 2007)

Mine

CPU: Athlon 64 X2 3600+ @ 2985
Voltage: 1.325 ---> 1.475
Temps: 27C idle, 32C load
Frequency and Multiplier: 314MHz*9.5


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2007)

CPU: A64 X2 6000+ @ 3415Mhz
Voltage: 1.4 ---> 1.625
Temps: 34C idle, 50C load
Frequency and multi: 284*12 (in bios) 284.6*12 (actual)


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 24, 2007)

Most of you are added, I'll do the rest of you later.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 25, 2007)

Why do you have to hate Intel? I am proud to own a c2d and a 5200+ both are very nice fast pc's both get upgrades often both game like a bitch. Sure the 8800 is on the c2d but soon as I can get an SLi board the 5200+ will have 2 nice 7900 gs on it. any way don't have to hate AMD or Intel 


Desktop2
5200+@2.82 ghz 64x2
1 gig crucial ballistx 5-5-5-12
7900 gs pushed 561/698
200 gb WD
vista home pro/XP pro

laptop 
Compaq R 3000
AMD 64 3400+ 
1.5 gig infinion ddr 
80 5400 rpm 8 meg cache 
15.4 widscreen 
XP home

Desktop3 
1.8 ghz AMD XP
1 gig pc 133 
30 gig WD
linspire 5.0

won't talk about desktop1 or laptop 2


----------

